# [How To] Use ConnectBot to pass WebTop FF traffic without a tethering plan



## wingmanjd (Mar 29, 2012)

This is a cross-post from my XDA-post.

I know that in the WebTop environment, the phone window still has a valid connection to my carrier (AT&T, as the case may be), although the Webtop environment does not unless you pay for the double-dipping fee for tether usage. Here's what I did to get internet access on my phone (in Firefox) and it appears to work for me (YMMV):

===*Things you'll need*:===
Phone with WebTop
ConnectBot installed on the phone
Valid credentials to a box you can SSH to as well as create port forwards on

===*Procedure*===
On the phone, setup the ConnectBot ahead of time for the connection to the server.
Create a port forward
Name it anything you want (I called my WebProxy)
Type should be dynamic (SOCKS)
Source port is set to 8080. Any unused port should be fine, but this is the one I used
Destination is unchanged

Open up Webtop. Although untested, I see no reason why Webtop via HDMI shouldn't work.
Within the Mobile view window, connect to your server and ensure that the port forward is enabled (a disabled one has a line through it)
Open the Preferences of the WebTop's Firefox
Click on Advanced->Network->Settings
Change the proxy to be SOCKS and use 127.0.0.1 as the IP and the same port number as you selected in step 2c
If you want the DNS requests to work, you may wish to change that within about:config (look for "network.proxy.socks_remote_dns" and set it to TRUE)
Your Webtop FF should now pass all its traffic through ConnectBot's SSH connection.

===*Caveats*===
1 All your network traffic from Firefox will be slower due to your SSH server acting as proxy.
2 You obviously need a desktop/ server machine that is reachable all the time. This may not be cost effective if this is its only use.
3 I do not claim that this is undetectable, only that it works. I haven't been notified of any changes to my account as of yet. If another person more knowledgeable in this could comment, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## sjmoreno (Feb 2, 2012)

Why not simply bypass the mobile hotspot entitlement check with SQLite Editor? I've modified line number 118 in the Motorola Settings Storage database (com.motorola.android.providers.settings). Modify the entitlement check from 1 to disabled and save and reboot. That's all there is.

When I dock my Atrix to my laptop dock I start the Mobile Hotspot app on the phone and the laptop dock simply uses that connection. I haven't received any notices or an increase in my phone bill from them since I've started doing this so I'm thinking this is not raising any flags over at AT&T.

Your results may vary but it works for me and for other users that have posted on XDA.


----------



## wingmanjd (Mar 29, 2012)

sjmoreno said:


> Why not simply bypass the mobile hotspot entitlement check with SQLite Editor? I've modified line number 118 in the Motorola Settings Storage database (com.motorola.android.providers.settings). Modify the entitlement check from 1 to disabled and save and reboot. That's all there is.
> 
> When I dock my Atrix to my laptop dock I start the Mobile Hotspot app on the phone and the laptop dock simply uses that connection. I haven't received any notices or an increase in my phone bill from them since I've started doing this so I'm thinking this is not raising any flags over at AT&T.
> 
> Your results may vary but it works for me and for other users that have posted on XDA.


A fair question. I did this because I had issues with the entitlement a few versions back, and the entitlement check isn't enough to hide tethering. It merely stops asking locally if you should be allowed to use tethering (in my understanding). Also, one could perform my procedure with pure vanilla webtop/ stock rom if they were hesitant to try anything that might brick their device.

Hw much data do you use in a month, give or take? I received my notice when I went over 2GB total.


----------

